# 16mb cache vs. 32mb cache



## fade2green514

i see a hard drive 250gb 16mb cache for $59 and one with double the cache for $79.. is it worth the extra money or not? 

16mb cache:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136161

32mb cache:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148309


----------



## Twist86

I asked the same question on 2 forums and the general thought is....no one freaking knows.

I got people linking charts to 16mb being better and links to charts that 32mb is better.

Most of the stuff I was reading though is that there is not a noticeable difference between 16mb and 32mb.

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/hard-disks/average-read-transfer-performance,658.html


Now if you want the best of both here is a 500gb 32mb cache for $85
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148288


----------



## Vizy

i think a similar questioned was asked on these forums..and someone mentioned that you don't even use 8mb of the cache. So i don't think it would make a difference. 

Then again, i can be totally off.


----------



## Sir Travis D

I agree that you would not notice a 16 - 32mb cache.


----------



## Twist86

Good to see I was on the right page then.


----------



## cohen

16MB = is good, good for every use.

32MB = Not worth getting it for the money of it, they will come down, and then it will be worth it.


----------

